# Ram auf fehler testen.



## JuRrAsStOiL (30. Oktober 2004)

hi,

ich hab die befürchtung das sich einer meiner riegel verabschiedet hat 
kennt ihr ne software (ausser memtest86 - hab keinen brenner und
kein floppy) mit der ich den speicher auf fehler testen kann. bin nämlich
ratlos warum nix mehr richtig geht und denke mittlerweile das es am
speicher liegt. ich versuche momentan den neuerwerb eines pcs zu
verhindern.

vielen dank im voraus


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. Oktober 2004)

http://www.sisoftware.net/
Sisoft Sandra sollte das auch können, habs aber nochnie ausprobiert


----------



## SpitfireXP (5. November 2004)

Schnapp dir von einem Kumpel mal eine Suse-Linux-CD.
Da ist ein schönes Prog drauf.
Kann man ganz am anfang starten.


----------



## Alex Duschek (5. November 2004)

Naja,so weit verbreitet ist Linux nun auch wieder nicht,dass jeder 4. ne Suse Linux CD zu Hause liegen hat 
Allerdings wäre sowas sicher ne Option,zumal du dir Linux auch saugen kannst.

Aber eigentlich geht meiner Meinung nach nichts über memtest,aber da siehts bei dir leider schlecht aus,wobei ich auch nicht verstehe,wiso ein PC weder ein Diskettenlaufwerk noch einen Brenner hat :suspekt:


----------



## Radhad (5. November 2004)

SUSE Memtest ist noch besser als memtest86!


MfG Radhad


----------



## SpitfireXP (5. November 2004)

Ruud Van Nistelrooy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wobei ich auch nicht verstehe,wiso ein PC weder ein Diskettenlaufwerk noch einen Brenner hat




Vielleicht hat er ein Laptop, ein altes... Ohne Disk, ohne Brenner?


----------

